# Building the Tomahawk and Western R.R.



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi,

do you guys think that a planter box type meathod of raising track will work? construction will start on the 180 ft loop in spring hopefully (although i want to start NOW!)

i have a trackplan laid down and will show it to you guys later today.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course it would work,
But 180' is a LOT of planter boxes! Why not consider uprights on deck blocks for much of the railway with planter boxes where you want it to look good? You could add more boxes/landscaping as time and funds permit. This way you would get up and running more quickly.
There was a Garden Railways article a few years ago about using pipes hammered in the ground with trex-type lumber in a T arrangement for the track bed clamped to the pipe. I gave my issue away so can't help with that. 
My personal layout is built on Eaglewings frames with their angle iron "spikes" in the ground for support. (I traded time for money) An inner dual gauge loop is partially built with a 1x4 plastic lumber "ladder" supported on pvc pipe legs on deck blocks. It has worked well for a number of years. The mainline run is about 104' with 10' radius curves in a triangle shape covering about 32' x 40' of area. 
I'm sure you will get lots of opinions as to how to go about building your railway.
Good luck, and keep us informed on your adventure,
Tom


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Natt,
Here are a couple of threads that show ways to use PVC pipe, Trex and Hardie Board to build elevated tracks. Both are in Arizona so we don't have the frost heave issues you have in PA. Not sure where Dirk got his idea but I found what I used in MLS under "ladder system" 
*DMS Ry, One Man's Journey - Track and layout
**A Beginner's Site in Southern AZ
*Have fun.
Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Im laughing here! Mine is a typical ladder.. Run thru the "Mill" with my own needs allowed for added in!
Each layout is truly a unique adaptation fitting the needs of each builder!

Press on.. Try..learn.. Mistakes allowed.. Try again..
... Don't leave US out tho!

SD


----------

